# ASAP Divisions, help! This can't be right!?



## secuono (May 4, 2017)

Father is 100% GP.

Mother is 50% MA & 50% GP.

Offspring are 1/4 MA & 3/4 GP. 


Or is this not right??


How do you get to 7/8 GP, 1/8 MA?


----------



## norseofcourse (May 4, 2017)

Your math looks right (disclaimer, it's 5:30 am here    )

You'd get 7/8 GP, 1/8 MA by breeding:

A 3/4 GP & 1/4 MA, to a 100% GP


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2017)

I agree with norse.... But I was never any good with math


----------



## Bunnylady (May 4, 2017)

Just understand that those divisions are only that neat and even on paper. Dogs have 39 pairs of chromosomes (78 total). Chromosomes may be inherited intact, or they may randomly swap bits of material; anything past the 50/50 of the original cross is a toss-up. There has been at least one case of a fertile female mule (50%donkey/50%horse) breeding to a donkey, and producing what appeared to be a 100% donkey foal. There was also a saddlebred stallion that was born when his mule mother was bred to a horse; he appeared to be all horse, as did all of his offspring. Without testing, you'll never know what the actual genetic contribution of either parent breed is to any particular offspring once you get past the original cross.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2017)

What bunny lady said makes a lot of sense. With our half collie 1/4 saint Bernard and 1/4 Pyrenees pups we got a wide range. Some looked like mom structurally with dad's personality, brains and stubborn. Some looked Like mom structurally with everything else from mom. Others looked like dad with moms everything else. And some were a perfect blend. One pup you see and he is all collie. And everyone knows it. Another was all daddy and its very easy to see physically and with his actions all mom did was contribute to his coloring.


----------



## secuono (May 4, 2017)

Thanks everybody!  
I needed to correct someone about one of my pups, but wanted to triple check before saying anything.


----------

